# Turkey Stuff



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sick of seeing Papa Greco thread holding the top on this board.. Santa bring anyone anything for turkey hunting?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Realtree camo hoody


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Not recently.

I did find a couple of deals on ebay a while back. I bought two Roger Latham true tone box calls for cheap. They are like new. The sound just as good as the one I have been using for over 30 years. I wish that I had kept track of the number of birds that call has brought to the gun over all those years.

I think that I have gotten one for all the family's turkey hunters so these just may go back on ebay come turkey time in the spring.

I really do not need any thing for turkey hunting as I have finally trimmed down what I carry in the woods chasing toms. The True Tone, a Primos Freek, a few different strikers I make and a case with a few diaphrams. There will always be at least one Perfection Super Double D in the case that I buy direct from Jim Clay that makes them.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

A new lease


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Sick of seeing Papa Greco thread holding the top on this board.. Santa bring anyone anything for turkey hunting?


:lol::lol::lol:.....Just the thought of it swirling in my head! 

Can't wait!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Some nice snow camo, almost needed it for last year :lol:


----------



## mmmmtttt23 (Jan 10, 2011)

I received a bullys call and I'm buying a new gun for turkey hunting. Only problem is I can't decide what shotgun to buy? I haven't seen any good deals on any so that doesn't help the decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

mmmmtttt23 said:


> I received a bullys call and I'm buying a new gun for turkey hunting. Only problem is I can't decide what shotgun to buy? I haven't seen any good deals on any so that doesn't help the decision.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Any shotgun with interchangeable chokes can be a formidable weapon for turkeys.. I would save money and go pump over autoloader.. 

Find something that fits you good and is lighter in weight if you run and gun.. Although the quality of the 870 has seemed to go down it is hard to beat due to available accessories.


----------



## mmmmtttt23 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. I went out today and ended up getting the 870 12ga .shurshot with thumb hole stock. While I was out I decided my son needed a turkey gun for himself and not mine. So he got mossberg 500 20ga. With the turkey choke. He's only 13 that's why I went with 20 ga. Now all I can think of that I need is a hooks turkey call, then I will be set!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

mmmmtttt23 said:


> Thank you for your advice. I went out today and ended up getting the 870 12ga .shurshot with thumb hole stock. While I was out I decided my son needed a turkey gun for himself and not mine. So he got mossberg 500 20ga. With the turkey choke. He's only 13 that's why I went with 20 ga. Now all I can think of that I need is a hooks turkey call, then I will be set!


 Nothing like raising them right.. 

That remington will serve you good. I would try the stock choke with some longbeard 6s and decide if and where you want to go from there, you should be set.. As for the 20 alot depends on your sons shooting ability and the distances you feel comfortable with him pulling the trigger..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

As for turkey Christmas things.. I have become so simplistic there is little I want for turkey hunting.. 

I received some Merrell Chameleon 4 waterproof to replace the pair the brand new pair I left in a hotel in Nebraska last bring.. A Ol tom pot call holder to try.. Another laminate striker to replace one I lost last year that I loved.. And a fluid head tripod for the video camera to replace the junky one I used last year..


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I had bought my 20 year old grandson some 20 ga upland shells for Christmas. I remembered the box of 20 Rem. Premier Magnum 20 ga #6,s, I bought for him when he first started turkey hunting so I put one of those shells in a little box. 

When he opened the box he gave me a funny look. He did not quite understand what it was all about. I told him where the rest of his present was along with what was left of the original box of Remington's. When he put the one shell back making 5 in the box.

That told us that he shot 4 toms with the 20 ga. Ithaca model 66 single barrel I bought him when he was 4 weeks old. The fifth shell he shot so he knew what to expect when he shot a turkey as he did all his practicing with regular shells before his first season.

He has been using my Model 12 heavy duck since he shot the 4th tom. I think he has only gone one year with out filling his tag since he started at 12 years old.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

A pair of Muck boots and a pair of Howard Leight earmuffs. Been wanting the Mucks for a while and finally decided that it might be a good idea to start taking care of my hearing. Oh, Santa also ordered me an Albert Paul walnut over butternut box call. God I love Santa!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

slwayne said:


> A pair of Muck boots and a pair of Howard Leight earmuffs. Been wanting the Mucks for a while and finally decided that it might be a good idea to start taking care of my hearing. Oh, Santa also ordered me an Albert Paul walnut over butternut box call. God I love Santa!


Muck boots... eww gross. I didn't think hunters still bought those :rant:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

slwayne said:


> A pair of Muck boots and a pair of Howard Leight earmuffs. Been wanting the Mucks for a while and finally decided that it might be a good idea to start taking care of my hearing. Oh, Santa also ordered me an Albert Paul walnut over butternut box call. God I love Santa!


Are the Howard Leights hearing enhancement as well as protection? I have a pair of Walker Quad Power Muffs and you would be shocked what you can hear and how far.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Are the Howard Leights hearing enhancement as well as protection? I have a pair of Walker Quad Power Muffs and you would be shocked what you can hear and how far.


I have thought about trying these. I am going deaf, it seems, left ear is almost gone.
Eyesight getting bad also....my mom told me that would happen if I did that....I told her I was just going to do that until I needed glasses!!!....


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

itchn2fish said:


> I have thought about trying these. I am going deaf, it seems, left ear is almost gone.
> Eyesight getting bad also....my mom told me that would happen if I did that....I told her I was just going to do that until I needed glasses!!!....


:lol:

They work well, coursing direction can be a bit puzzling at first but you get the hang of it after a while.. 

I remember the first time I wore them.. Black Hills eve before opener.. Hit the owl hooter.. A gobble was so close I fell to the ground.. Gobbled again starting looking in trees close.. Took them off hit the owl call, joker was at least a quarter mile away across the road on the next ridge. :lol:


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Are the Howard Leights hearing enhancement as well as protection? I have a pair of Walker Quad Power Muffs and you would be shocked what you can hear and how far.


Yes, they have hearing enhancement. I had my wife stand across the room and whisper something to me and it sounded like she was whispering right in my ear. I won't tell you what she whispered (NSFW lol). can't wait to try them out in the turkey woods.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

mmmmtttt23 said:


> Thank you for your advice. I went out today and ended up getting the 870 12ga .shurshot with thumb hole stock. While I was out I decided my son needed a turkey gun for himself and not mine. So he got mossberg 500 20ga. With the turkey choke. He's only 13 that's why I went with 20 ga. Now all I can think of that I need is a hooks turkey call, then I will be set!


I have the 870 with Shur Shot stock in 20ga. Nice weapon..


----------



## mmmmtttt23 (Jan 10, 2011)

We took them out the day after we got them, and put a few rounds through them. I was happy with it. Now just waiting until spring to get them out again. We are going to try the longbeards like dedgoose suggested and see what pattern we are getting.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

mmmmtttt23 said:


> We took them out the day after we got them, and put a few rounds through them. I was happy with it. Now just waiting until spring to get them out again. We are going to try the longbeards like dedgoose suggested and see what pattern we are getting.


The longbeards pattern so well as long as it came with a turkey choke you should be fine, unless you are chasing big numbers.. I cannot say I have ever seen a bad pattern from them.. 150-160 type 10 inch numbers will hunt all day if you are looking for 200+ probably need a tighter choke..


----------



## mmmmtttt23 (Jan 10, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The longbeards pattern so well as long as it came with a turkey choke you should be fine, unless you are chasing big numbers.. I cannot say I have ever seen a bad pattern from them.. 150-160 type 10 inch numbers will hunt all day if you are looking for 200+ probably need a tighter choke..



I thank you for any advise. They both came with turkey choke. I will be very happy with 150-160 numbers.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> ...... And a fluid head tripod for the video camera to replace the junky one I used last year..



You're going to love that fluid head. Makes so much difference in the end product.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Critter said:


> You're going to love that fluid head. Makes so much difference in the end product.


It is amazing the difference you can feel.. Wish the tripod itself was a bit smaller.. Gonna try to rig up a sling on it somehow..


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

The one we ran was carbon fiber. Super light but still bulky. We used a Gameplan Gear cameraman a bag so it wasn't bad but we were lugging a lot more gear around.


----------

